# SMB und PDC



## BlackJack (15. August 2002)

Ich habe einen Linux Server in einem größeren Netzwerk und habe in meinem Samba gesehen das man über

```
security = Domain
```
die Zugriffsrechte von einem PDC steuern lassen kann.
Zuerst soll man den Linuxrechner zuerst am PDC als mitglied hinzufügen. Was auch keine weiteren schwirigkeiten macht. Aber dann soll man am Linux rechner samba stoppen und

```
smbpasswd -j &lt;Domäne&gt; -r &lt;Name des PDC&gt;
```
eingeben
Und dann bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung:

```
cli_net_auth2: Error NT_STATUS_NO_TRUST_SAM_ACCOUNT
cli_net_setup_creds: auth2 challenge failed
modify_trust_password: unable to setup the PDC credentials to machine SERVER12.
Error was : NT_STATUS_NO_TRUST_SAM_ACCOUNT.
2002/08/15 17:20:53 : change_trust_account_password: Failed to change password for domain TEST.
Unable to join domain TEST.
```
Tja und nu steh ich da und weiß nicht was das soll


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. August 2002)

Hallo,

das wollte ich auch mal machen, habe es aber damals aufgrund der gleichen Fehlermeldung sein lassen. (War bei mir nur zum Ausprobieren)

Lege doch bei deinem PDC mal den Rechner-Account selber an und probier's dann nochmal. Vielleicht geht's ja dann.

Viel Glück,


----------

